
Solving Inequalities and Other Math Stuff Students Struggle With - shafyy
https://stories.humbot.io/solving-inequalities-and-other-math-stuff-students-struggle-with-8aa1618b6f2b
======
shafyy
I am a founder of this company and wrote the article. We got started with
tutoring high schoolers over Messenger two months ago (we're doing something
related but different before) and have already tutored hundreds. It's amazing
to see how a tool like Messenger can be used to help and teach students.

The most frequent subject we get is math and I thought it might be interesting
to go through our data and compile a list of the most common things students
struggle with.

I was genuinely surprised that there is this pattern (already with a few
hundred students) and am convinced that the biggest reason why students fall
behind in math are bad teachers.

What are your experiences with this kind of pitfalls? Do you have ideas how to
best help students in these situations?

